# eagle talon 12 question



## z3bul0n (Jul 25, 2014)

i have read alot of forums online but still yet to see a picture of an academy stadium seat fit inside the field and stream eaglw,talon 12. ive heard they do fit and work very well but would still like to see a pic on how you actually secured it. mine should be here tomorrow and any input would help out greatly. thanks in advance, happy new year,and tite lines.

Sent from my VS980 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## SneakinCreekin (Aug 22, 2014)

Did you get that seat installed? I'm looking for seat options for my talon. Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## z3bul0n (Jul 25, 2014)

i know this is an old thread but i finally got out to see uow to install the stadium seat, it bungees right in quite nice and rubber rails on the bottom, so no worry of damahing the kayak. now im starting the project of elevating it. going to put sme 4" carriage bolts from the,bottom and lock them in place with bolts,and lock washers and put rubber anti skid appliance bottoms on the carriage bolts with silicone. shoukd work out well and will be adjustable. will post pics of finished project. hit me up if someone needs a buddy out on the water. rather be out with someone rather than alone. 

Sent from my VS980 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## z3bul0n (Jul 25, 2014)

finished project, 40$,adjustable elebated kayak seat. proud of this one lol. no more wet arse and plenty of back support. might add an air pillow but dont see the need as it really is quite comfy. any questions just ask. 

Sent from my VS980 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## bonacci01 (Apr 27, 2012)

How you liking the eagle talon ? Thinking of getting one here soon , it would be my second yak. I like that seat you made !


----------



## z3bul0n (Jul 25, 2014)

i liked it but if you are a serious yak fisherman and think youll be doing this for a while i woukd get something a little more high end but thats just me. i used it in rivers and lakes and did really well in both. i know fiekd and stream has them on sale alk the time. around xmas time you can pick one up for 400$ which is a steal in my opinion. the seat was really easy to make. its just a stadium seat from academy and some carriage bolts, nuts and washers on top and bottom of the frame of the seat to hold it in place on the carriage bolt and some furniture bottoms i siliconed on the head of the bolts. 

Sent from my VS980 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

